# 150G Tank Pictures, Need Fish Recomendation



## Army.Veteran (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All;
Newbie here posting for the first time. I have a 150G fish tank that I have somewhat set up. Just have to add additional filtration as in a wet dry with UV to go with my FX5. And finish my canopy with lighting. I am not new to the hobby i have been in it since 2008 with 8 tanks now, 4 set up, soon to be all 8. But I am stumped on what to add in this one. Attached are some pics of it. The fish in there now are just helping with cycling the tank and then are moving on. I do currently have 2 small Cory cats in there with one bristle nose. I would like to keep them in there but is not a must. I would like something rare (Not all that much money) colorful (But not too much work as in Discus I hear), I do not want African chilids, that’s another tank. And I do not want to do Rainbows as that other tanks to. So with these small restrictions. What would you put in this 150G tank?
Thanks for any advice or recommendation.


----------



## Army.Veteran (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Army.Veteran (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## austinroberts23 (Jan 25, 2012)

No input on the fish really. maybe some killis and a bunch!! of tetra? love the tank though


----------



## Army.Veteran (Dec 14, 2011)

austinroberts23 said:


> No input on the fish really. maybe some killis and a bunch!! of tetra? love the tank though


Thanks for the complement


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

150 is a nice size. Lots of choices. Firemouths and rainbows? lol. There a was recent article with that combo. 

How about West african cichlids like the "5 star general", Hemichromis elongatus (a big, mean jewel cichlid) or S. American Pike cichlids. 

You could do tiger barbs and clown loaches. Most people keep them in too small tanks. 

I, personally, would probably pick a biotope and do large groups of a few fish. maybe severum, festivum, hatchets, plecos, cories and a tetra.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Assuming that it's 48x30x25 ( might be wrong on height ) you have a TON of options for what you can put in there.

As far as recommendations I'm with emc7. It's either picking a specific species that he listed or you go with just a huge community tank of 50+ fish that are all 1-3 inches long. Tetra's, rasbora's, cories, etc lots of options. Regardless, if your choices can handle them is a few SAE's for your fake plants, that's my .02 all day long. My 3 in my 125g keep my fake plants and driftwood plenty clean enough that I don't ever touch them. Just the gravel. With you having sand, makes it even easier.

Good luck, keep us updated and it looks awesome.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

I like the idea of a big community tank with a lot of different fish. Especially some barbs would be cool.

Or I have always found angelfish beautiful and fun to watch.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd do a big group of malawi "haplochromines". One of the blue placidochromis. But those are african cichlids.


----------

